# Adobe Photoshop CS3 has encountered a problem and needs to close



## sneubig (May 10, 2010)

Whenever I open a second graphics file in PS CS3 I get the error message "Photoshop CS3.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close" the application then closes itself


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you got enough RAM, and is there enough free space on your scratch disk?


----------



## freddyhard (Jun 9, 2009)

i remember seeing a really weird error like this with CS3 before. try setting your default printer to the adobe PDF printer in the control panel. this has actually worked in several cases!


----------



## sneubig (May 10, 2010)

Have 4 GB of RAM on XP pro and about 100 GB free disk space. Some further troubleshooting seems to indicate it is related to being unable to connect to the default printer that was designated when Photo Shop was installed. That printer no longer exist but if I set it as the default the problem goes away. Do you know if there is a place in CS3 to assign a default printer? If not I was thinking I would uninstall CS3 define the correct printer as default and then reinstall CS3. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## sneubig (May 10, 2010)

I will also try setting the default printer to the PDF and see if that works.


----------



## aprillove20 (May 28, 2010)

Well, you may try setting your default printer to the adobe PDF printer in the control panel.


----------

